# Jumper to turn on power supply w/o motherboard?



## Russell F. (Oct 8, 2007)

How do I fool my old power supply to come on without being attached to a motherboard. I am trying to recover data from an older hard drive. I have jumpered it to slave, and have a new computer to plug it into. However the new computer power supply plug does not match the old big molex type connector on the old hard drive. I do have an extra power supply that will connect, but without a mother board it won't power up. I suspect there is a way to jumper pins on the large 20 pin power supply connector to turn on the power supply. Any one know the correct pins?

Thanks.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Russell and welcome to TSF.
Yes, take a length of wire and bare both ends and put one end into the connector for the green wire and touch the other to the connector for a black wire. This is the equivalent of pressing your power button.


----------



## TERBObob (May 9, 2008)

This is fine for an ATX , but how do you do ( manually turn on ) an old AT power supply ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://pinouts.ws/at-power-supply-pinout.html


----------

